# CAM350.v9.1-SHOCK



## yassine-maroc (18 مايو 2006)

Salamo alikom

CAM350 v9.1


CAM350 is a powerful CAM solution easing the transition of engineering data into physical PCBs

CAM350 delivers unprecedented usability and performance. It eases the inspection, preparation, and manufacturing of PCB designs, increases speed and accuracy of all processes, and ensures optimal fabrication flow.

Today’s design complexities resulting from smaller, faster and less expensive electronic products, require careful transitioning of engineering data into the PCB fabrication process. CAM350 offers a complete PCB flow, from design through fabrication, that streamlines the transition of engineering data into successful, physical PCBs.

Oriented on the PCB fabrication process, CAM350 provides tools to support both PCB Design (CAM350 for PCB Designers) and PCB fabrication (CAM350 for CAM Engineers) creating easy assimilation of PCB engineering data into and throughout the PCB fabrication cycle.
Deliver tools that enable smooth assimilation of engineering intent 
Focus on improving manufacturability of PCB

CAM350 is a unique, powerful and robust solution for the electronics industry. The down stream process begins with CAM350 at the PCB designer’s station and continues with CAM350 throughout the fabrication process. Powerful and versatile, CAM350’s reputation and performance remain unrivaled.


CAM350 Special Features 

Unlike low-end CAM tools that lack functionality to handle today’s complex designs or high-end tools that are extremely expensive to own and maintain, CAM350 has long been the price/performance leader in delivering powerful fabrication software solutions to both the design and fabrication industries. With CAM350, PCB designers and CAM Engineers are more productive than ever. With a radically new Graphic User Interface (GUI), performance speed and quality improvements, and powerful new usability and productivity functions, CAM350 delivers a highly effective solution to meet today’s design and fabrication challenges. CAM350 allows jobs to be processed easily, quickly, and accurately.
Graphical User Interface (GUI)

Users spoke, and we listened. Originally not in Release 8 but asked for during early design reviews, Downstream listened and incorporated a robust graphical interface with all the tools you would expect from a modern software solution: customizable and dockable toolbars, standard and user created icons, enhanced mouse support, just to name a few.

You can now create toolbars made of your most common used commands, and dock them to any part of the screen. Pop up messages no longer are used for feedback, a dedicated area that you can scroll through, save, or not view at all has been created for feedback. A shortcut bar is also provided allowing you to jump back and forth, with one mouse click, between various editors. Zooming is now controlled by the scroll button on the mouse, no longer do you need to learn esoteric commands to pan around the screen.

All of these GUI features have a common theme, ease-of-use. With ease of use, comes speed. Speed not speed for the existing user, but also when training new ones!
Robust, easy-to-use, graphical interface 
New customizable and dockable toolbars 
Standard and user created icons and hot buttons 
Hypertext oriented command log window 
New scroll bars, zoon in and out, and pan around functions 
Short-cut toolbar for navigation 
Enhanced mouse support
Graphical Netlist Compare

Netlist compare has become the key verification process in the handoff from Design to Fabrication. We have enhanced our comparison process to allow the user to view errors graphically. When a difference is detected between the incoming netlist and the existing one, a toolbar is available that will zoom into the error so that the user can graphically identify the problem quickly, without having to wade through pages of reports.
Enhanced, superior, comparison process 
Compares CAM outputs against original engineering intent 
Minimizes potential electrical defects 
Graphically highlights discrepancies 
Automatic "Go-To-Error" screen display of violations 
Sorting and prioritization of errors - size, type, location, etc. 
Considerably reduces verification time 
Negative Plane Analysis

Potential connectivity errors such as isolated thermals can now be caught even if the area is not isolated in the design. Most tools can catch an isolated thermal when it is completely cleared from the copper, but how about the case where an isolation may happen in the manufacturer’s etching process? Now CAM350 catches this by simulating the etch process, along with using intelligent netlisting, to find isolations that other CAM tools miss.
Easily identify potential connectivity errors 
Detects defects on internal power and ground planes 
Identifies any thermal isolation occurring in manufacturing 
Simulates the etching process, using intelligent netlist 
Minimizes electrical defects due to power/ground openings
Error Verification



CAM350 features an analysis report that are both logical and linked to a graphical display. Users can view multiple errors, or sort errors by feature type, feature size, error size, and many other fields. This allows the user to quickly verify the results of any DRC or Analysis function.
Validate errors quickly and accurately 
Sort able reports linked to graphical display 
View multiple errors, sort by error type, size, features, etc. 
Quickly run and verify analysis results

Home:
http://www.downstreamtech.com/cam350.html


----------

